# Can you look after my girls for a week?



## mrobertsel (Jun 2, 2009)

Hi Can anybody tell me who could look after my beautiful Hebden Black chickens (3) for a week while I go on holiday. I can either bring them to you (they must have a coup to go into as I cannot move mine) or someone could come to my house to look after them. I live in Peterborough Cambs. I will follow up any leads any one can give me. I go on holiday on 14th of this month.


----------



## olan (Jun 1, 2009)

why don't just ask your mom or you dad or your brothers and sisters? nobody wants to look after your chickens except for the real pet sitters. you better look for the full time pet sitter. and i am pretty sure that they would treat your chickens more nicely.


----------



## mrobertsel (Jun 2, 2009)

Thanks for your reply. Do you or anyone else know of any pet sitters near Peterborough?


----------



## JANICE199 (Feb 1, 2008)

*i don't know if this link is of any help, but good luck.
Pet Buddies - Pet sitting in Peterborough, Rutland, Stamford, Market Deeping, Bourne, Spalding and surrounding areas*


----------



## mrobertsel (Jun 2, 2009)

Thanks Janice you're a lifesaver. They can do it for me!


----------

